# 150l Chest Freezer Kmart $299



## clintmo (8/1/08)

Hey guys 

K mart have a sale on at the moment with a chest freezer 150L for $299, just walked in and discovered it. It was in the catalogue out the front too but i cant find this catalogue on the internet.

Anyway has anyone bought one of these? the ??condensor coils?? are on the back too... like an old fridge. is this a bad thing? does anyone know how many kegs this could fit?

it says these dimensions on the sticker (but id assume its outer dimensions) height 88.5 width 76.5 depth 66 weight 50kg.
homemaker wd-150bd-155 150 Litre Chest Freezer $299 save $200

should i wait for a better deal to buy up on a chest freezer? one with more capacity?


----------



## eric8 (8/1/08)

Clintmo,
depends how many kegs you want. You could easily fit two in there and if you build a collar maybe one more on the compressor hump. I have an old 150 litre chest freezer, but I don't use it I went for a 210l chestie.
Hope this helps.
eric :icon_cheers:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (8/1/08)

clintmo said:


> Hey guys
> 
> K mart have a sale on at the moment with a chest freezer 150L for $299, just walked in and discovered it. It was in the catalogue out the front too but i cant find this catalogue on the internet.
> 
> ...




Look around you may find a better deal on a near new one privately. I bought a 12mth old 220ltr Fisher/Paykel for $280. Great little freezer, but I have out grown it a little. I can only fit 3 kegs in it, just that bee's dick to small to squeeze in a fourth. The freezer hump his hand for my CCing containers. The 150ltr you talk about may seem a great deal but if you are like others or myself you will soon out grow it.

BYB


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (8/1/08)

clintmo said:


> Hey guys
> 
> K mart have a sale on at the moment with a chest freezer 150L for $299, just walked in and discovered it. It was in the catalogue out the front too but i cant find this catalogue on the internet.
> 
> ...



I bought a 200L homemaker freezer from KMart late last year ... as Santa ( or is that Satan) did not supply the kegs I was asking for, I can't tell you how many would fit in. I would guess at least 3 maybe 4 with a collar on.

Strange as it was the same price they are advertising the 150L for.

This one has the condenser coil inbuilt to the unit.

Seems to work well, and uses much less electricity than the fridge does.


----------



## Goofinder (15/10/08)

155L chest freezers are back on sale at Kmart for $299 in the latest catalogue... on until the 22nd of October.


----------

